# Naval Communications Trade Badges



## RCSigsCollector (30 Aug 2004)

I am a collector of Canadian Military Signals Memorablia. I have a good reference library of Army and Airfoce related signals both in Books and on the internet. I find it very hard to find information on navy signals. I have found a few sites for WWII to 1950 insignia and from 1950 to 1970. I understand after unification that special insignia for signals trades in the navy were done away with but have been able to confirm this. I have aqquired some navy trade badges that I have not been able to identify as to what era they belong. I believe that some may be current trade badges.
Looking for any information on navy signals related trade badges from the era of 1970 to current. 
Any help greatly appricated  
Thank You

Gerald

Collector Canadian Military Signals Memorabilia


----------



## NavyGrunt (30 Aug 2004)

We have trades badges still. We wear them on our dress uniforms as well as on our salt and pepper dress sleeve. If your looking to place a certain badge I suggest you contact the Navy Museum in Halifax they will be able to help you out for sure. They have hundreds of different ones.


----------



## who980 (1 Mar 2005)

http://members.shaw.ca/jollytar/Ratings/RCNtrade4s.jpg

RCSigsCollector, you've probably seen the above site... 

The badge beside my name here is the current Naval Communicato trade badge, although i beleive this badge is made up of two different badges (The signalman trade badge: the two flags, and the radioman trade badge: the two wings).  I will look around and see if I can find these two badges in the original forms.

This trade badge is worn on the right arm of our No. 3B's, and as well on the collar of our No. 1's

Hope this helps a little.

Ryan


----------



## navymich (2 Mar 2005)

The current NavComm trade badge is just the Naval Signalman (sig) and Naval Radioman (sparker) put one on top of the other.   To see the original badge of each, check out this website: http://www.forces.gc.ca/admmat/dglepm/badges-insignia/navy_trade_badges_e.htm   They both go back quite a ways.   

When the 2 trades amalgamated, it took quite awhile for the new badge to appear.  They were planning "something different", but we all figured they would just put the two together.  A bit busy for a trade badge for my liking...

Hope this helps


----------

